# How do you dirty flash?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

With b30 just being released i decided to keep up to date and install it. The sad thing is that i just hate re doing all my apps and what not after each wipe and flash. From what i understand a dirty flash allows me to flash over what i have without having to reset all of the work done on my phone. So my question now is how exactly do i do this?


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

You just don't wipe data. Its not the best idea though.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

You don't want to dirty flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The devs will usually tell you when you can dirty flash. With a B30, a clean install is recommended.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

To answer you, you would just wipe cache, dalvik and format system. Then flash the zip.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> From what i understand a dirty flash allows me to flash over what i have without having to reset all of the work done on my phone.


You essentially answered your own question. All you do is flash the zip.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

People always say to wipe everything, but I rarely do unless it is a major upgrade or I run into problems. Most of the time I just wipe cache and dalvik cache and then install the update. I have very very rarely had any problems. In fact, I can't even think of a time on a phone I had a problem. I do remember when going from 3.1 HC to 3.2 HC on my Asus Transformer I ran into problems. With the ability to make a nandroid and the fact that the GNex(and most all Android phones now days) is nearly impossible to "brick", I see nothing wrong with just trying to update your Rom without wiping data. As long as you make a backup. If something goes wrong you can always restore and/or try wiping data and reinstalling.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Backup using titanium, wipe everything and flash new ROM, restore apps with titanium (only restoring data on essential apps). Takes maybe an extra 10 minutes if that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I see nothing wrong with just trying to update your Rom without wiping data. As long as you make a backup. If something goes wrong you can always restore and/or try wiping data and reinstalling.


What I always so just to see if the update will take, its always such a pain to restore every thing over and over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I usually backup my apps with ultimate backup then download the required files and check their md5 sums. Backup with cwm. Them flash and hope for the best. If I get any issues I'll wipe and format everything then reinstall the rom and restore my apps. That almost always does the trick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

